
Patreon, Mozilla, Pinterest and more team up to stamp out hate online - tkayla
https://reclaimthenet.org/charles-koch-and-george-soros-team-up-with-patreon-mozilla-pinterest-hate-speech/
======
milsorgen
Let me guess, more censorship?

